# Women Do You prefer a non hairy chest or hairy chest



## hbighappy (Aug 2, 2010)

Women do You prefer a non hairy chest or hairy chest on your bhm/ssbhm i have always wondered me my self have lil chest hair so do you guys like a carpet or a smooth tile floor lol


----------



## IszyStone (Aug 2, 2010)

I definitely prefer non hairy, but it doesn't have to as hairless as a sphinx cat, I can dig a little fuzz. Also I think a tuft in the upper center chest area along with a "happy trail" are wonderful.


----------



## isamarie69 (Aug 2, 2010)

My choice is not listed  I like light hair like the dimond in the middle with a happy trail, and a little spread to the nipples.


----------



## freakyfred (Aug 2, 2010)

What about chest hair shaped like Australia?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 2, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> What about chest hair shaped like Australia?



Oh baby :wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten (Aug 2, 2010)

It doesn't matter to me. I just don't like hairless balls.


----------



## RentonBob (Aug 2, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> It doesn't matter to me. I just don't like hairless balls.



Watches all the Jailbait crew scatter into the shaddows


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 2, 2010)

For me, it kind of depends on the guy. Some guys are hairy; some guys are not. If I like the guy, I'll like his hairness or the lack thereof, as the case may be.

That said, though, I do like a little hairiness, although not overmuch. I once dated a guy who was almost as hairy as the man featured on the back of the Pixies' "Surfer Rosa" album cover and that was almost too much for me. It was nice to pet, but I kind of like the contrast between smooth and hairy, and he didn't have any of that going on. ...Then again, I once dated a hirsutist (a guy who likes hairy women), which was interesting, but I wasn't hairy enough for him. ...I guess if it's not one thing, it's always something else.


----------



## retardia (Aug 2, 2010)

I find this question very difficult to answer, actually. I like hairless sometimes because I, um, like to lick my way downwards :doh: and choking on a hair isn't fun, but then hair is nice to touch. Maybe I need a man with a bald patch running vertically...


----------



## taobear (Aug 2, 2010)

retardia said:


> I find this question very difficult to answer, actually. I like hairless sometimes because I, um, like to lick my way downwards :doh: and choking on a hair isn't fun, but then hair is nice to touch. Maybe I need a man with a bald patch running vertically...



Oh my ok I'm done.....


----------



## Esther (Aug 2, 2010)

I definitely prefer a hairy chest/belly (although excessive back hair is ). I am also open to hairless guys, but I can't stand chest shavers/waxers. My manfriend randomly decided to shave his chest once, and I was super bummed out about it. The stubble is just HORRIBLE!


----------



## RJI (Aug 2, 2010)

I keep it trimmed most of the time but not baby ass smooth. 

I have been told my chest hair is not offensive because it is light in color.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 2, 2010)

RJI said:


> I keep it trimmed most of the time but not baby ass smooth.
> 
> I have been told my chest hair is not offensive because it is light in color.



Is it red? I must admit, I find red body hair extremely sexy.


----------



## Esther (Aug 2, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Is it red? I must admit, I find red body hair extremely sexy.



I LOVE ginger beards and chest hair.


----------



## RJI (Aug 2, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Is it red? I must admit, I find red body hair extremely sexy.



It is  and I was surprised how many females were into the red as I got older since it was the complete opposite when I was younger.


----------



## RJI (Aug 2, 2010)

Esther said:


> I LOVE ginger beards and chest hair.



I wish I could stand the beard thing for more then a few days but it gets too damn irritating. Sucks because I could grow a perfect Grizzly Adams tribute.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 2, 2010)

RJI said:


> It is  and I was surprised how many females were into the red as I got older since it was the complete opposite when I was younger.



No offense there, ginger, but I find red hair sickening. Red heads are batshit crazy. Seriously, it's like their brains are fried by that gene that makes their hair red. Ginger freaks. DISGUSTING. Do us all a favor and don't breed anymore of your kind.









I kid, I kid.....

<------ female ginger who well knows the fascination people have with the red hair


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 2, 2010)

hbighappy said:


> Women do You prefer a non hairy chest or hairy chest on your bhm/ssbhm i have always wondered me my self have lil chest hair so do you guys like a carpet or a smooth tile floor lol



One of my best friends and I had this conversation a few weeks ago when he was deciding whether or not to shave his chest hair. 

I begged him not to do so... he has a tiny frame (even though he is very well toned/muscled/defined) and it just makes him look so.... juvenile.

Hair is manly. 

I never used to see it that way... I guess it's through trial and error and operant conditioning that I developed my view.

In my experience (granted, it's only personal, not science)... the hairiest guys have been the most sexually motivated. The less hairy folks were sort of timid.

So, I prefer if guys trim or go natural... wear it like a sign that says you will freaking ravage me like a cat 5 and a tiny sailboat. 

I'm a proud hair-discriminator... true story.


----------



## adelicateflwr (Aug 2, 2010)

freakyfred said:


> What about chest hair shaped like Australia?



that's funny! i think i'd prefer it better if it were shaped like england! heehee!


----------



## growingman (Aug 3, 2010)

retardia said:


> I find this question very difficult to answer, actually. I like hairless sometimes because I, um, like to lick my way downwards :doh: and choking on a hair isn't fun, but then hair is nice to touch. Maybe I need a man with a bald patch running vertically...



I had a good long laugh on that one lol!


----------



## slowpoke219 (Aug 3, 2010)

I used to hate having a hairy chest when I was younger, but I really dig it now. It makes me feel like a manly lumberjack type man. Plus it feels so nice when a woman runs her hand through it in bed.


----------



## IszyStone (Aug 3, 2010)

Esther said:


> I LOVE ginger beards and chest hair.



Agree absolutely!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 3, 2010)

RJI said:


> It is  and I was surprised how many females were into the red as I got older since it was the complete opposite when I was younger.



I can't explain it, but I loved red hair even as a kid. I wanted to have red hair myself.

...Actually, wait a minute. Yes, I _can_ explain it. My first crush ever was on a red-haired guy...







H.R. Pufnstuf. Don't ask me why I had a crush on a guy in a big green lizard(?) suit with googly eyes and a blue cummerbund; _that_ I can't explain. I was just a weird kid. But I've been attracted to red haired guys ever since.


----------



## bigpulve (Aug 3, 2010)

I guess I have sorta just the right amount. Not to much, but enough that I actually seem like im older then 12.


----------



## RJI (Aug 3, 2010)

BBW4Chattery said:


> No offense there, ginger, but I find red hair sickening. Red heads are batshit crazy. Seriously, it's like their brains are fried by that gene that makes their hair red. Ginger freaks. DISGUSTING. Do us all a favor and don't breed anymore of your kind.
> 
> I kid, I kid.....
> 
> <------ female ginger who well knows the fascination people have with the red hair




Somewhat true 
We are proven to have higher IQ's thus the craziness.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Aug 3, 2010)

RJI said:


> Somewhat true
> We are proven to have higher IQ's thus the craziness.



Damn straight. 

About the smarts, not the crazies.

I still believe I'm far less crazy than my less flaming-headed friends.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 3, 2010)

not to thread-jack, but this seems like something teh ladies would know:

What's the best at home method for body hair removal, in terms of time between applications/treatments? I'm assuming most everything not involving a can of Nair and/or a lot of time with a razor is going to hurt, but I'm willing to deal with it if it lasts more than a couple days.

/haz shoulder and back hair


----------



## Esther (Aug 4, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> not to thread-jack, but this seems like something teh ladies would know:
> 
> What's the best at home method for body hair removal, in terms of time between applications/treatments? I'm assuming most everything not involving a can of Nair and/or a lot of time with a razor is going to hurt, but I'm willing to deal with it if it lasts more than a couple days.
> 
> /haz shoulder and back hair



Suck it up and get it waxed or sugared at a salon. It costs a few dollars but it will last much longer than any other method. OR, if you just have patches of shoulder/back hair (I've seen a lot of guys that just have random antennae growing out of their shoulders/upper arms and "kidney warmers" on their back) just buy a home waxing product. Parissa has a wax-strip product that you literally just heat between your hands and then use. It hurts like a bitch, but it's super simple and lasts quite awhile.
Nair isn't bad, but it's not that great for your skin and can cause rashes for some people (my skin gets very, very irritated when I use it).
Also, I'm starting to realize that laser hair removal doesn't cost as much as I thought it did.


----------



## SailorCupcake (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it depends on the guy. Generally speaking, I do like hairy chests....but I'm not repulsed by non hairy chests either. So...I'm...open?


----------



## djudex (Aug 4, 2010)

SailorCupcake said:


> I think it depends on the guy. Generally speaking, I do like hairy chests....but I'm not repulsed by non hairy chests either. So...I'm...open?



I believe the term is bichestual.


----------



## Joe944 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm Italian and Irish, suffice to say I have a hairy chest.  Shaved it once but that was an awful experience.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 6, 2010)

Esther said:


> Suck it up and get it waxed or sugared at a salon. It costs a few dollars but it will last much longer than any other method.


Will you hold my hand when the scary wax-lady attacks me? 



> Also, I'm starting to realize that laser hair removal doesn't cost as much as I thought it did.


True. I would love a permanent option!


----------



## SnapDragon (Aug 9, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> not to thread-jack, but this seems like something teh ladies would know:
> 
> What's the best at home method for body hair removal, in terms of time between applications/treatments? I'm assuming most everything not involving a can of Nair and/or a lot of time with a razor is going to hurt, but I'm willing to deal with it if it lasts more than a couple days.
> 
> /haz shoulder and back hair



Get a FFA to wax it for you. Cheaper and more fun.


----------



## MasterShake (Aug 9, 2010)

If I had an FFA, I would be putting her to better use!


----------



## Esther (Aug 9, 2010)

MasterShake said:


> Will you hold my hand when the scary wax-lady attacks me?


Hahaha. Any excuse to hold your hand 



MasterShake said:


> True. I would love a permanent option!



It's worth looking into! Most places do free consultations. I recently had a sizeable laser treatment done (not for hair though) and it came to less than $300. I was expecting much worse.


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 10, 2010)

If you are going to discuss chest waxing to please ladies who prefer hairless chests, then you must spend equal time discussing chest wigs to please ladies who love chest hair. Discuss item below:


----------



## fitforfat (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm fine with most amounts of hair (as long as it's not a sweater like Austin Powers). The only restriction I have is that they don't do anything to it like wax or shave it because then it feels prickly later.


----------



## Goreki (Oct 6, 2010)

IF I'm allowed to shave shapes into it, then chest hair is AWESOME!
If not, then it's pretty much like "Hey Goreki, see those cookies? Just look at them for a bit, and smell them."
"HEY! can I ea.."
"no."


----------



## toni (Oct 6, 2010)

hairy :eat2:


----------



## Zowie (Oct 6, 2010)

Goreki said:


> IF I'm allowed to shave shapes into it, then chest hair is AWESOME!
> If not, then it's pretty much like "Hey Goreki, see those cookies? Just look at them for a bit, and smell them."
> "HEY! can I ea.."
> "no."



HAHAHA, this is the best. I need to go find a hairy chest now.


----------



## Ola (Oct 6, 2010)

Come on ladies, a little hair on the chest is rawrsome!


----------



## Venom (Oct 6, 2010)

It depends on the guy, some just don't look good with it. Pretty much as long as I don't feel like I'm going to get a hairball when kissing my way down its all good by me.
Oh and when a guy only gets like some random hairs on his chest, I will pluck that shit.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 6, 2010)

I love a hairy man. HUUUGE turn-on. That's not to say I wouldn't be with a less hirsute man, but if I had a physical characteristics wish-list...<oh wait...I do> that would be in the top ten. Strangely though, I think bald guys are super-hot too...so bald head and hairy chest. Yeah. <drool>


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 6, 2010)

... i have like six hairs on my chest... it's a little embarrassing.


----------



## Ola (Oct 6, 2010)

Venom said:


> It depends on the guy, some just don't look good with it. Pretty much as long as I don't feel like I'm going to get a hairball when kissing my way down its all good by me.


Fair enough xD I think we can all agree to leave the whole hairball thing to felines. 



Venom said:


> Oh and when a guy only gets like some random hairs on his chest, I will pluck that shit.


LOL! Sounds like a lovely way to socialize... 



FishCharming said:


> ... i have like six hairs on my chest... it's a little embarrassing.


It's all good man! ^^ Just keep a safe distance to "pluckers"


----------



## Buffetbelly (Oct 7, 2010)

How about these typical NYC subway commuters --too hairy? Not hairy enough?


----------



## Esther (Oct 7, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> How about these typical NYC subway commuters --too hairy? Not hairy enough?



They seem to be balding on their faces. MOAR HAIR!!!!!


----------



## orinoco (Oct 7, 2010)

Your NYC subway commuters look remarkably like they are on the piccadilly line on the london underground 

and no i am not anally retentive ok!!!


Buffetbelly said:


> How about these typical NYC subway commuters --too hairy? Not hairy enough?


----------



## Zowie (Oct 7, 2010)

orinoco said:


> Your NYC subway commuters look remarkably like they are on the piccadilly line on the london underground
> 
> and no i am not anally retentive ok!!!



HAHAHA, thank you. My first thought was that there was NO way that was in North America.


----------



## Kazak (Oct 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I love a hairy man. HUUUGE turn-on. That's not to say I wouldn't be with a less hirsute man, but if I had a physical characteristics wish-list...<oh wait...I do> that would be in the top ten. Strangely though, I think bald guys are super-hot too...so bald head and hairy chest. Yeah. <drool>



hmm imagine that, you just described me. but my chestal hair isn't chuck noris or robin williams status.


----------



## FemFAtail (Oct 13, 2010)

Buffetbelly said:


> How about these typical NYC subway commuters --too hairy? Not hairy enough?



Mo hair, please?!!? Sorry, couldn't resist! 

View attachment moe-sm[1].jpg


You've got 'em all beat, darlin'. You're the 'just right' bear in the 'Hair Bear Bunch!


----------

